# iPhone 3G help....



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

i have bought an iPhone 3G,i want to know what is the best OS version that runs smoothly on iPhone,i searched for it over internet,and found that i can install even iOS 4 or 5, i tried but they make it too sluggish.i have tried version 2 variations,but i need some update which runs perfect.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The iPhone will most likely run best on the latest version.


----------



## ueippp (Aug 15, 2012)

Try ios 4.1.it runs perfect.


----------

